# Mold certification



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

We are looking into becoming certified for mold remediation and understand the insurance requirements.
My question though is when I researched it online, there appears to be many different types of certifications. Can anyone help me out with which I should try to obtain. I don't want to be doing a bunch of ones that will be useless.
Thanks.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2005


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We are EPA certified for mold and lead. About $250 per person. I have one and at least one person per crew. The jobsite must have at least one guy who is certified; can't pass the class and send joebob and the newbies to do the work.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We are EPA certified for mold and lead. About $250 per person. I have one and at least one person per crew. The jobsite must have at least one guy who is certified; can't pass the class and send joebob and the newbies to do the work.


 
Do National care or do they just low ball it to a hack?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Do National care or do they just low ball it to a hack?


come on you already know that answer.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

OH MAN AGAIN! 

www.iicrc.com 

its called the AMRT certification. Its accepted by Insurance Companies and all Government work. IICRC is the body that WRITES the Regulations/Guidelines that is the industries "bible"...referred to as the S520 and S500 guidlines. There are pre-requisites that are needed before you can take the course. You will have a few $1000 invested in the education but its worth it!

Otherwise take a $40 to $250 internet course and say your EPA Mold Certified. :whistling2:


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

So is the EPA cert pretty much worthless? and the AMRT the standard for government and insureance work?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

No, the EPA certification isn't worthless and it wasn't an e-test. It was the first piece of paper for mold remediation we hung on the wall about 6 years ago. Got us a 65k job on a small town library rehab and put our foot in the door. If you were/are caught on a site without creds it was a 30k write up. It is correct that the AMRT is the new standard and will open up a lot of opportunities if that is the direction you are heading, but it is not for the crews who are stuck in the bleach and garden sprayer era.
No Starbaby, Nationals don't care what you are except insured. They gave you the job; if there are ever any problems, they will let you know.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

GTX is correct... No certification is worthless or put it this way.... Any training is better than no training.

PERSONALLY I would only go with IAQA or IICRC. As a restoration contractor, insurance adjuster and insurance broker to get a good Pollution Liability policy you have to supply your IICRC or IAQA Cert number. To get the Insurance Work or Government work they ask on any environmental project that a Pollution Liability Policy Number be provided. I have yet to see a policy ask for XXX Certification #.... Just saying that every application I have seen asks for the IICRC or IAQA # OR a minimum verifiable 5 years experience. 

Just got a call 20 minutes ago from a National Dollar Store chain that has a mold loss....They couldn't accept any of the local (50 mile radius) due to no Pollution Liability. 

There is a lot of Mold Courses on the internet. I've seen them from $25.00 to $1000.00. 

IRI Course $299.00
NAMP Course $1000
Mold Insp Institute $???
BPW Payme Institute of higher learning $???


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> come on you already know that answer.


 
YEP!:yes:


----------



## preservationnewbie (Apr 16, 2015)

I believe that you have to take the WRT, then the ASD, then the AMRT. Each is a prerequisite for the other. I wonder though, if you take all of those classes through the IICRC would it be beneficial or back tracking to get an EPA certification as well??


----------

